# Breitling Skyland Avenger Chrono??? What do you think??



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

*Breitling Skyland Avenger Chrono and sell my much loved Omega SMP Chrono???? Help!!!!*

I am thinking about purchasing a Skyland Avenger and selling my Omega SMP Chrono to help foot the bill. What do you think?

Is it too big?? I am kinda partial to my SMP?? Don't know what to do?? Objective views only.

Help!

William.


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Breitling Skyland Avenger Chrono and sell my much loved Omega SMP Chrono???? Help!!!!*

My view is that if you're even considering getting rid of a watch, you dont consider it a "keeper". As for the Skyland, yes it is big. Is it too big? Thats completely personal based on many things, not the least of which is wrist size. It is a great looking watch that is very comfortable and easy on the eyes.


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Breitling Skyland Avenger Chrono and sell my much loved Omega SMP Chrono???? Help!!!!*

Thanks gooter... I would say that I'm in the small wrist category. Re. the SMP Chrono, I have it now for 3 years and love it. It's easy to wear, has a great build and superb proportions which is a must for me in a watch....... but when I saw the SA I thought it was really beautiful? I am really tempted I have to say. If I do it will be my first Breitling. All my watches are Omega apart from my everyday wearer.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Not exactly objective, but at some point I was in your shoes. I have a small wrist as well ( ~6.625"). If nothing else, I figure this is as good a time as any to spam the forum with my usual pics :-!.


----------



## tompw (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow! That is a beauty! 



RJRJRJ said:


> Not exactly objective, but at some point I was in your shoes. I have a small wrist as well ( ~6.625"). If nothing else, I figure this is as good a time as any to spam the forum with my usual pics :-!.


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

To really know if it's too big you have to buy it and wear it for a while and hope that you like it or grow to like it on your wrist. This is a tough one. Alot of money lost if I don't like it.


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

I know it really is a beauty. Problem is will it look as good and wear as good on my (small) wrist? It's all about proportions. Would you wear shoes that were too big for you. Apart from the obvious they just wouldn't look right...proportionately speaking. Bad analogy perhaps but you know what I mean.


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Well what size is your wrist? Also remember that when you first try it on it will seem big, but after a few days you will likely see it as "normal". I would give it a shot assuming you dont have a wrist that is under 6" or something.


----------



## The Avenger (Oct 29, 2007)

My wrist size is about 6.75" and i love the Skyland.
Not too big or heavy.
Very well balanced too.
The Pro II is comfy and it helps that it looks the Bizz too.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

The size is something you have to get used to but I, for one think it is well worth the effort. As a side bar, my first Breitling was a Colt auto. Eventually I got a Steelfish to wear everyday. Today, after about nine months of the Steelfish, Skyland, and Nav, I wore the Colt. As much as I like it I am considering moving it for a BB or Detora. It really looks so small to me now. I will probably keep it as it wears very well in the winter under a long sleeve shirt, sweater, and jacket but I have acclimated to the larger size watches so as to feel they are the norm?
Just my two cents but I do love my Skyland!!!
Best health, Frank


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for that Frank. I am going to going to an AD and see. That will give me a better idea at least momentarily. I will also look at some photo with them on peoples wrists and that might help. This is a big call. Don't want to lose a stack having to resell if I don't like it.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

WJW said:


> Thanks for that Frank. I am going to going to an AD and see. That will give me a better idea at least momentarily. I will also look at some photo with them on peoples wrists and that might help. This is a big call. Don't want to lose a stack having to resell if I don't like it.


Have the AD size it and strap it on and wear it in the shop for 20 or 30 minutes while you browse other watches. See how you like it.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Chrono SuperOcean and Chrono Cockpit*

Well, of course opinions may differ, but with a wrist of 6.75 (might seem a bit larger coz its hairy) the biggest watch is 42 mm I can wear on the long run, so I've purchased a CSO years ago which makes me happy ever since. But my everyday wearer is the Chrono Cockpit with a 39 mm diameter... absolutely stunning and this small watch has the weight (I think it's the pilot bracelet contributing to this) so it feels alright. Others may think otherwise of course, but according to my opinion this big watch fashion of today will fade away some time.
Regards: Robertus


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Chrono SuperOcean and Chrono Cockpit*

That's just it Robertus....the big watch fashion!! I really love the look of the BSA particularly its proportions. However on a small wrist all of that, in my humble opinion, goes out of the window. It's a bit like having a wrist on a watch. lol


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Chrono SuperOcean and Chrono Cockpit*

The 42mm Omega SMP Chrono is perfectly proportioned. I don't want to sell it and find I can't get used to the BSA size. Any chance you might upload some hi res shots of your CSO Robertus?


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Chrono SuperOcean and Chrono Cockpit*



WJW said:


> The 42mm Omega SMP Chrono is perfectly proportioned. I don't want to sell it and find I can't get used to the BSA size. Any chance you might upload some hi res shots of your CSO Robertus?


http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i237/Robertus2/P1010563.jpg

Here is a link, coz I'm having a hard time finding out how a high-res scan could be up-loaded, taking into consideration the file size limits of "Manage Attachment". So you can use the link as from now, while I'm doing some more efforts on finding out how to post the scan.

Hope this is what you'v been looking for. (My CSO has some minor customizations...)

Best regards from beautiful Budapest:

Robertus


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Chrono SuperOcean and Chrono Cockpit*

Here ya go if you click on the small scan:


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Chrono SuperOcean and Chrono Cockpit*

Really nice piece Robertus. A real keeper. When I go to my AD I will try one on and compare it with the SA. Thanks for the post.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not trying to throw you a curve but have you considered a Nav.
It is a classic and you would never have to worry it would go out of style.
Just a thought.
Best health, Frank


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow!! They really look well. Don't know if the Nav is my thing however. Don't ask my why. That said, it looks really well on the black strap. Of the two, I still prefer the SA. It might be because it's chunkier or something. I think you know if you like something from the off and I like the SA. I'm just not sure about it on my wrist.


----------



## OB59 (Aug 30, 2006)

In my experience if you are not sure do not buy it. Its a great watch. Try it on and if you have any hesitation look at something else. Not a comfortable feeling I would venture to spend that kind of money on an "it's ok" watch. Good luck!


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

That's just it OB. It's 3k+ Euro in Europe and that's a whole lot of US dollars!!! I need to be sure very sure before making my decision.


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Well the "big watch" fad isnt really a fad. Big watches were "in" years ago as well, then it was small, now its big again. Sure at some point it will "go small", but then it will likely go big. The important thing to consider: who cares what is the current fashion when it comes to watches. If you like it, wear it.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

*Looking at or wearing a watch*



WJW said:


> Really nice piece Robertus. A real keeper. When I go to my AD I will try one on and compare it with the SA. Thanks for the post.


It's not easy: regarding to psychology when compared side-by-side usually the bigger things win. I always have the same feelings when I see my CSO and my Chrono Cockpit side by side. But to see two watches together and find out which is more attractive and to wear the same watch day by day for years are two very, very different things. I also like to LOOK AT the SA for example, but it'd never occur to my mind to purchase one and wear on my thin 6.75" wrist.

Hope this helps! Let us know about your decision!

Regards: Robertus


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

No truer words spoken. If you like it and it looks well on your wrist wear it. But it must be proportionate???


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Looking at or wearing a watch*

I'll go to the AD during the week..when I have time. I'll wear it for a while in the shop; I might go back a couple of times if necessary. Hiowver, I've a feeling that I will know if I like it or not on my wrist straight away. As I said, I am a bit like that. I know what I like and what I don't like. It's a gut thing. Anyway, I'll tell you my of decision in due course. Thanks for all you help.


----------

